# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Cameron

## Angeltigger

Is this true




> it was reveled in inside soap that cameron will leave after discoering he has a terminal cancer he goes back home to his parents to live in america were he needs treatment


I got this from the hollyoaks forum spoilers section..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don't know. Maybe.

----------


## di marco

i dont know, i have heard the rumour before though but i didnt read this weeks inside soap but when i flicked through it in the shop i didnt see any pics of cameron. also, i didnt think his parents lived in america?

----------


## Angeltigger

i don't think it is true.. but people on the hollyoaks forum spoilers section.. that when they find out that he has a terminal cancer they have to move to america

----------


## di marco

why do they have to move to america if hes got terminal cancer, i dont understand, its not like theyll be able to cure him?

----------


## Angeltigger

they say how america cure Terminal Cancer

----------


## di marco

but theres no cure for terminal cancer, thats why its called terminal cancer!

----------


## DancingQueen

i thought he might have an OCD for cleaning

----------


## Angeltigger

he does

----------


## cutekate489

Cameron leaves with Bella at New Years !!!, I know Bella, she's back but only for 2 episodes, I guess she comes back for Cameron.  I thought they would get together, they were well suited in my books, both weird and different.

But it's true he does not discover he has cancer, he leaves instead.  So where does that leave him and Steph, well the lovely Dean girl gets together with Sam Owen.

Kate

----------


## Angeltigger

Thanks for that inforamtion Kate

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I remeber the name but i cant remeber what she looks like

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I remeber her now, she was well weird lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

She was really posh & snobby!   :Thumbsdown:  And then all of a sudden one episode she just vanished out the window!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  For good!   :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> Cameron leaves with Bella at New Years !!!, I know Bella, she's back but only for 2 episodes, I guess she comes back for Cameron.  I thought they would get together, they were well suited in my books, both weird and different.
> 
> But it's true he does not discover he has cancer, he leaves instead.  So where does that leave him and Steph, well the lovely Dean girl gets together with Sam Owen.
> 
> Kate


whats your source?

----------


## Debs

> I remeber the name but i cant remeber what she looks like


 







this is bella> recognise her now??

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh no! shes back then is she! shes also in the kinda breano (if i can spell) advert she the woman eatign it on the train! lol at least theyll b a happy ending for him! u dont c that much in soaps!  lol

----------

